# Horno simple para derretir metales



## anajesusa (May 3, 2012)

Atendiendo al pedido de mi estimado amigo Black Tiger he documentado un poco sobre el horno para derretir aluminio que usé en el trabajo de la centrifuga casera.
En una lata de chapa de 20 litros se practica un agujero al costado a unos 10 cm del fondo por donde se inserta un caño galvanizado de unas 2 pulgadas tapando la punta que queda en el interior con un papel para que no le entre la mezcla refractaria.

Necesitaremos también un caño de PVC de unos 15 cm de diámetro y un largo de 70 cm

En el fondo de la lata es conveniente colocar dos ladrillos refractarios que harán de piso,

Colocamos luego el caño de PVC cuidando que quede bien concéntrico y podemos agregar algún tejido de malla amplia entre el caño de PVC y la pared de la lata para que quede mas armado como se ve en la figura. 





Preparamos cantidad suficiente de mezcla refractaria, unos 20 o 30 Kg mezclados 2 o 3 kg de cemento portland y cantidad de agua para que quede una mezcla bastante chirle, la volcamos entre la pared de la lata y el tubo cuidando que no queden espacios con aire, una vez lleno hasta la boca hay que dejar fraguar, dejarlo varios días, luego con cuidado retirar el tubo de PVC y con un palo de escoba entrar por el caño galvanizado sacando el papel que habíamos puesto y dejando la entrada de aire perfectamente libre.

La tapa puede hacerse con la misma mezcla refractaria en un molde dejando un agujero en el medio para la salida de los gases o bien usar una tapa de hierro con perforaciones como el que estoy usando yo

Mi horno a estas alturas ya tiene bastantes batallas y se le han caído un poco las paredes 




Este hornito tiene unos 2 años y siempre esta afuera a la intemperie, asi que bastante mal tratado

Como puede verse una vieja cortadora de césped sirve como carrito de transporte. (Lo que había a mano)

Otra parte importante del horno es el soplador, use una calefacción de auto, la busqué en la chatarra y con cartón corrugado un caño de PVC y la pistola de soldar plástico quedó así 




Para alimentarlo, con 12 v de una batería o una fuente

Va conectado así al horno 




Tambien en mi blog hay mas fotos y detalles del crisol que estoy usando, los invito a pasr por ahí. 
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/horno-simple-para-fundir-aluminio-con-lata-de-20-litros/
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 3, 2012)

muy bueno el aporte...  bastante sencillo....

intentare buscar un crisol... 

y como o conque material se podria hacer un molde para el aluminio?... digo, lei que lo guardas en latas de lamina y sacas bloques, pero hacer moldes con lamina seria un tanto complicado...


----------



## anajesusa (May 3, 2012)

Hola Lubeck, sabía que vendría la pregunta, yo no he construido moldes, solo hago bloques para luego trabajarlos con el torno con las latas de conserva, pero para los moldes se usa una arena especial para fundición, se llama arena verde. Te dejo un link a youtube sobre como se hace el proceso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

Muy bonito el horno che  , voy rellenando las empanadas , comprá el vino que voy. 

Agrego un detalle respecto de la malla de alambre , También podrían ser anillos hechos de *alambre fino*.

El alambre fino o la malla a la larga van a quemarse con el calor (entiéndase oxidarse con calor , óxido negro) , entonces uno podría verse tentado  a poner alambres gruesos a fin de que el conjunto dure más , peeeeeeeeeeero el pequeño detalle es que el alambre-varilla grueso/a dilata más y fractura al refractario   .

Por eso está piola mezclar la tierra refractaria con amianto en "pelusa" que se vende para aislar calderas , queda más esponjosa y menos fragil 

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

Encontré uno similar al que le describí a Fogonazo por allá , el tema es que los quemadores a gas son muuuuy elementales : Fijarse en la 5ª foto :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-147719981-horno-para-fundicion-de-bronce-crisol-80-pts-forzador-quema-_JM_


Y sinó éste es muy parecido con quemador a gas sin turbina :

http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php?topic=1667.0

Che Anajesusa , este te madrugó con un tacho de lavarropas 





 
Saludos  !


----------



## lubeck (May 3, 2012)

pensaron en todo... menos en como vaciarlo weeei... siiii weeei..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 3, 2012)

A veces me sorprendés! Y eso que ya hace rato que te conozco 
Me encantó el cierre de la turbina con el cartón!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

yo vi una fundición y para el hierro tenían los moldes de arena,pero para el aluminio usaban una tierra,
era una tierra bien finita de color negro


----------

